#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] Legend of the Deep(尼斯湖水怪)

## tsuki.白

應該是發到這裏沒錯吧(被打
不知是否也有獸在關注這部影片呢

*影片介紹:
尼斯湖水怪 (The Water Horse: Legend of the Deep)*



北美上映日期 2007年12月25日
類型 魔幻
製片成本 N/A
發行 Sony Pictures Releasing
導演 Jay Russell
主演 Emily Watson, Ben Chaplin, Alex Etel,
David Morrissey, Geraldine Brophy
官方網站 http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/thewaterhorse

Walden Media繼【納尼亞傳奇】後又一特效巨獻，故事改編自全球知名的蘇格蘭尼斯湖傳奇，劇情描述一名寂寞的小男孩意外撿到一顆蛋，而蛋中卻孵出一隻前所未見的奇怪生物！在這個新朋友的帶領下，小男孩展開了一連串奇幻刺激的冒險，然而，嚴肅的大人們卻認為這只來路不明，長相特異又日益巨大的“怪物”會對人群造成威脅，而想盡辦法要處置這只水中怪物…

預告片:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wUrJwVGgLM[/youtube]   

※※※※※※※※※※※※
個人比較看好這部影片, 好像之前05年的時候也有一部類似的片子
同樣圍繞尼斯湖水怪來講述故事
不知這次又會有怎樣的效果呢?

----------


## W.D.silent

看開頭

有點像多啦A夢劇場版的大雄與恐龍

就看劇情否有趣了~~~

----------


## J.C.

感謝分享與介紹 
看預告片好像是偏向溫馨趣味類型的片子 一點都沒有尼斯湖水怪的神秘.恐怖感呢
片名取名為water horse....(水馬? 海馬?) 大概可以想見是講主角跟水怪的友誼的故事吧~
不知道台灣什麼時候會上映啊

----------


## 大貓貓

小獸到覺得開頭滿像龍騎士的說
不管是蛋的樣子.龍的特效
都滿有龍騎士的感覺~

----------


## whitefang

> 片名取名為water horse....(水馬? 海馬?) 大概可以想見是講主角跟水怪的友誼的故事吧~


這是因為尼斯湖水怪傳說中，最初的形狀是半馬半蛇的水馬啊！及至蛇頸龍化石的發現，水怪才被定形為蛇頸龍。

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

尼奧也有他的廣告阿
只是現在才知道這部片的確實資料^^

等25號巴...

----------

